# [Obj C] saut de ligne



## franckdia (11 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour.
J'aimerai savoir comment on obtient un saut de ligne dans un NSTextView. En somme il faut que chaque fois qu'un message vient s'ajouter.
cela se fasse avec un saut de ligne.
D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Manu (12 Janvier 2002)

Si tu récupérais tout simplement ton message avec à la fin le caracrère de saut de ligne????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2002)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une réponse unique mais voilà un truc qui devrait marcher :

/* Tu récupères le contenu actuel */
NSString *content = [myView stringValue];


/* Tu lui ajoutes ton texte avec le retour chariot */
NSString *newContent = [content stringByAppendingFormat"\n%@", newText];

/* Tu remets a jour ta view */
[myView setStringValue:newContent];


stringByAppendingFormat fonctionne comme printf...a la difference que %@ represente une NSString.

A noter que cet exemple est loin d'être idéal..Il ne prends pas du tout en compte les NSAttributedString, il fait pleins de copies alors qu'une NSMutableString serait peut etre plus efficace pour conserver le tout, il ne gère pas le point d'insertion, ton texte ira toujours s'ajouter à la fin etc... c'est vraiment pour remplacer le contenu en une fois. Mais apparement c'est ce que tu essaies de faire donc ça devrait aller. Sinon regardes tu  coté de insertText:


----------

